# Solved: I.E. can't display ftp page.



## JamesE (Mar 2, 2006)

I have a private web site. It's a vanity thing really. I've always been able to get into my files using ftp:// and then the web address. When one does this to a web site one then gets a dialogue box asking for user name and password. I am now not getting this far. I.E. immediately says that it cannot display this web page. My hoster says it's me but I've got several friends and family to try it and they get the same result. Firefox and Chrome both access it correctly. I can access other sites' ftp with no difficulty using I.E. (at least I can get as far as the log in). It is therfore something quite specific to my site at the hosts and Internet Explorer. If I enter my host's site, ftp:// followed by easyinternetsolutions . co . uk (no spaces of course) then I certainly get their log in. If anyone has any idea then I could get back to them and tell them that are wrong!!!

Before anyone says "well use Firefox then", the beauty of I.E. is that there is the facility to open the ftp page using Windows Explorer and it is then simplicity itself to upload files by "copy and paste".


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

To confirm, on IE on your computer does not work, but Firefox and Chrome can?

What is your FTP site? (if you don't want to say here, PM me)


----------



## JamesE (Mar 2, 2006)

Couriant said:


> To confirm, on IE on your computer does not work, but Firefox and Chrome can?
> 
> What is your FTP site? (if you don't want to say here, PM me)


That's correct. I've sent a PM. Many thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That is very odd indeed, I have the same issue... I may have to do some capture work to see if there is any correlation between the browsers.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Actually I found this:

User FTP Access using Internet Explorer and Pure-FTP

With newer versions of IE and Pure-FTP, users do not have the ability to simply type ftp://domain.com into their browsers and get a login prompt with a username and password field. *The default functionality now is to assume anonymous access, and in most cases this is disabled for security purposes*. To achieve the desired functionality mentioned previously, a change needs to be made in the Pure-FTP configuration. In /etc/pure-ftpd.conf add (or change it to "Yes" if it exists) the following:

BrokenClientsCompatibility Yes

From this link

Try this in IE to confirm:

ftp://<username>:<password>@domain

if that doesn't work, don't add the :<password>.


----------



## JamesE (Mar 2, 2006)

That gets me in! However, when I now do "page", down to the bottom, click "open up in Windows explorer" it tells me it can't view the folder. I'm still up the creek.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You should be able to type the same thing in Windows Explorer.

Honestly, you would want to tell your FTP Host to change that value I posted that way you don't have to keep typing in the full thing.


----------



## JamesE (Mar 2, 2006)

Where do I type it in, in Windows Explorer?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Correct. The address bar is essentially the same as IE. The only difference is the view. When you put FTP or HTTP in the address bar, Windows Explorer will treat it as an external source and not on your computer.


----------



## JamesE (Mar 2, 2006)

Ah! I was a little stumped at first as I didn't have an address bar but a little bit of applied thought and looking I found where it was and put it on (bear with me - I'm 76). I entered ftp://[email protected] and it asked me for the password and lo and behold it then showed the address as ftp://domain and there were my files in Win Explorer. It's evening now here and I'm off to watch the telly but I shall try and repeat the process in the morning. Many thanks for your patience and help - Jim.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

No problem. :up: This will be a plaster over the issue, you definitely want to inform the FTP hosting site. If they give you any pushback let me know.


----------



## JamesE (Mar 2, 2006)

I have received an email from the hosting company this morning. At last they have tried accessing my ftp using I.E. themselves and had to agree with my findings so they have fixed it. This why the Win Explorer method worked - they must have fixed it in the in-between time. However I thank you for pointing out the address bar in Win Explorer - it's much easier to go that way than via I.E.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

No problem :up: I'm pretty sure all they did was add that code in . You may want to look into other programs like CuteFTP or if you have Firefox, they have a neat plug in for that too.


----------

